
It's Not Liberal Arts and Literature Majors Who Are Most Underemployed - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/dereknewton/2018/05/31/its-not-liberal-arts-and-literature-majors-who-are-most-underemployed/
======
ColinWright
Out of interest, and having been shown the now all-too-common "Consent to use
cookies or you can't view our site" I had a look at just a few of the cookies.

Under "Required Cookies" for which they say "These cookies are required to
enable core site functionality" is included (among many, _many_ others) this:

Company Domain

    
    
        Google Inc.	
            ad.doubleclick.net,
            ad-emea.doubleclick.net,
            doubleclick.net,
            googleads.g.doubleclick.net,
            google-analytics.com,
            www.google-analytics.com
    

So they are claiming that these cookies are literally essential for the
operation of the site. This seems a serious abuse of language.

While it's been frustrating, it's been very enlightening to me to see how
these large commercial sites are so deeply intertwungle with just _so_ many
other organisations.

I'm an old fart, the internet has moved on, but I do genuinely long for
simpler days. Alas, the world has moved on.

